# adding Wireless Internet Capability: IBOOKG-3



## LBee (Jul 12, 2007)

Wireless Internet Capability to an IBOOK G-3
Okay this may seem like stupid questions, but its always better to ask before buying on ebay I think so thank you in advance.

I have an Ibook g-3 (700)
Purpose: I wish to connect to local internet free network at the nighborhood cafe and I live within 50 feet of the downtown Denver Wireless network.. I can accomplish this by installing an airport card?
This is the card I have found on ebay for 75.00 plus shipping:
"Genuine Apple 802.11 Wireless Card, New:
Compatibility:
 Works with either 802.11b or 802.11g wireless Wi-Fi network
 PowerBook G3 (Firewire)"

I have firewire plus OS 10.4.10, 384 RAM 700 Powerpc processor

The "about this mac" details on my lil white 'pooter shows that it would recognize an airport card but it is not installed.

Okay I just read the other post that gives a helpful link to identifying the machine and installing the device.. thanks.. http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/iBook-G3-12-Inch/Airport/50/2/
but this is the correct card for the purpose?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

LBee said:


> Wireless Internet Capability to an IBOOK G-3
> Okay this may seem like stupid questions, but its always better to ask before buying on ebay I think so thank you in advance.
> 
> I have an Ibook g-3 (700)
> ...


It sounds like the correct card. Make sure it is a reputable seller, and that you can return it if it doesn't fit. Many eBay sellers confuse the older AirPort card with the newer AirPort Extreme card - they are not interchangeable. The new card is for G4 iBooks and the Aluminum PowerBooks.

There should be ample instructions for installation on the Apple website. The wire you refer to is for the antenna in the display lid. One tip I can give you is that the card is a tight fit and must be fully inserted into the slot. When done properly, the wire clip that holds the card in place will be the same shape as it was before putting the card in - in other words, there should be no tension or distortion in the wire clip.


----------



## LBee (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes thank you I have made that distinction, in the card model, and by the picture it is clear that this is the older card going for 75 and not the EXTREME that is for newer models going for about 39 or something.. and I updated my post to show the link which I had searched for a couple times but couldnt find, but then I did find it again.. it has the instructions in pdf for installation, very helpful.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

LBee said:


> Yes thank you I have made that distinction, in the card model, and by the picture it is clear that this is the older card going for 75 and not the EXTREME that is for newer models going for about 39 or something.. and I updated my post to show the link which I had searched for a couple times but couldnt find, but then I did find it again.. it has the instructions in pdf for installation, very helpful.


I forgot about iFixit. Well, actually, I think of it when I need hard drive replacement instructions, but the AirPort card install is so simple that I just replied Apple.

Best of luck with the card. If my iBook hinges hadn't broken, it would still be in service.


----------

